# Milan: Cardinale ha firmato



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.

Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.

Anche ANSA conferma: Cardinale è il nuovo proprietario del Milan 

News precedenti 

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è di Redbird. Cardinale si trova a Milano e l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già oggi. Il fondo negli ultimi 8 anni ha creato oltre 20 miliardi di valore nelle sue proprietà sportive. Si proseguirà con una strategia sostenibile, Elliott rimarrà con una quota di minoranza.

Cardinale vedrà Maldini in questi giorni: sul tavolo i rinnovi del d.t. e di Massara. Paolo vuole rassicurazioni, Cardinale lo farà. L'obiettivo è crescere ancora. E per quanto riguarda lo stadio le opzioni restano due: San Siro o l’area di Sesto: anche per la nuova proprietà è determinante uno stadio moderno

Cardinale ha un patrimonio personale di un miliardo e il suo obiettivo come numero uno di RedBird è quello di raddoppiare il valore degli asset in gestione (da 6 a 11 miliardi), permettendo guadagni al Milan e ai finanziatori del progetto.

Tuttosport: un Milan modello City. Il piano è quello di formare franchigie per creare valore e giocatori. Il City Football Group è il modello di riferimento. UN network che ha acquistato club vincenti in tutto il mondo. Il progetto di Redbird è partito col Tolosa: acquisti mirati, vivaio e conti ok. Il club è stato promosso in Ligue 1 e ora punta all'Europa in un paio di anni. L'arrivo di Redbird una tappa di crescita per il Milan. Nei ruoli operativi attesa la conferma di Maldini e Massara

Repubblica: Milan a Redbird, nessun dubbio. Singer, dovrebbe rimanere con una quota di minoranza sotto il 30% e con Giorgio Furlani come esponente di riferimento. Quali saranno il budget e le linee guida del mercato. Infine, ma in realtà prima di tutto il resto, appunto quali garanzie otterrà Maldini, a cominciare dal rinnovo del contratto da dt in scadenza a fine giugno insieme a quello del ds Massara. il closing sembra destinato a concretizzarsi a settembre e due passaggi cruciali l’approvazione del bilancio a fine giugno e la campagna acquisti verranno gestiti ancora dal fondo di Paul e Gordon Singer e dall’attuale ad, Ivan Gazidis. Lo scudetto ha certamente affratellato la parte finanziaria e la parte sportiva della società, smussando alcuni spigoli, ma il rapporto non è mai diventato idilliaco, come dimostrano le più recenti dichiarazioni di Maldini, contrariato per la mancata convocazione sul tema contratto e mercato, e di Gazidis.

Il Giornale: conto alla rovescia per il Milan a Redbird. Sarà una rivoluzione soft, nel segno della continuità. A giorni proprietà al fondo Usa, ma Elliott resta come Gazidis e Maldini. Per vincere ancora.


----------



## Milo (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.



Ora subito l'incontro con Paolo per rinnovo/chiarimenti.

Non c'è tempo da perdere


----------



## bmb (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


Sbrigatevi, ci servono seconda stella, ottava Champions e stadio. Tutto in rigoroso ordine e nel giro di due anni.


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

[.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


Primo caso di fumata bianca per un Cardinale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


Mamma 4 cambi in 5 anni.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


E ora aspettiamo i comunicati ufficiali. Poi vediamo nei prossimi giorni che accade.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (31 Maggio 2022)

aspetto il tweet di AlArdhi


----------



## EmmePi (31 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sbrigatevi, ci servono seconda stella, ottava Champions e stadio. Tutto in rigoroso ordine e nel giro di due anni.


Prima che ci arrivi Berlusconi...


----------



## Solo (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


Aspetto ancora i dettagli finanziari...

Comunque ora conta solo Maldini, in base a cosa farà lui capiremo subito in che mani siamo finiti.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


Attendo il sigillo di garanzia di Paolo, poi vedo se dare il benvenuto o bestemmiare


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.


Ho letto discussioni talmente approfondite e professionali che esprimere un parere da semplice tifoso diventa quasi ridicolo. Pertanto il mio parere che non vale niente è puramente istintivo, e legato unicamente alla persona: questo tipaccio non mi piace.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto!
Stadio nuovo da 70mila posti, Botman SMS ed Antony e sono felice


----------



## unbreakable (31 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho letto discussioni talmente approfondite e professionali che esprimere un parere da semplice tifoso diventa quasi ridicolo. Pertanto il mio parere che non vale niente è puramente istintivo, e legato unicamente alla persona: questo tipaccio non mi piace.


mi accodo al tuo commento..sinceramente so poco o nulla di finanza quindi leggo e sto zitto..detto questo le sensazioni non sono buone..

la cartina di tornasole saranno maldini e massara c'è poco da discutere..se rimangono loro possiamo stare abbastanza tranquilli..se non rimangono..non so sinceramente


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Una profonda tristezza.. Si resta in mano a soggetti che mirano solo alla speculazione e a cui della bacheca non frega una mazza..
Limbo infinito..


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2022)

Bene, ora alza la coppa Jerry.. ALZALA!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Se esistesse un dio del calcio, che ci guardi da molto vicino...


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

boh non so che dire. in sostanza non cambia nulla rispetto ad elliot. è un passaggio di proprietà monco


----------



## kYMERA (31 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sbrigatevi, ci servono seconda stella, ottava Champions e stadio. Tutto in rigoroso ordine e nel giro di due anni.


non sono d'accordo.

ottava e seconda insieme e poi stadio.


----------



## numero 3 (31 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una profonda tristezza.. Si resta in mano a soggetti che mirano solo alla speculazione e a cui della bacheca non frega una mazza..
> Limbo infinito..



Si anche io ho qualche dubbio...poi penso che se uno speculatore compra una società è per rivenderla al doppio e quindi in qualche modo deve migliorarla o sul piano sportivo o finanziario di brand e sponsorizzazioni, quindi in ogni caso dovremmo cadere in piedi.
Sperem


----------



## Didaco (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Primo caso di fumata bianca per un Cardinale.



Infatti ora è diventato Gerry Papa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che ora rimpingui la sua gallery con qualche foto nuova, visto che tutti ci trollano con l'immagine di Hulk... anche la gazzetta...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Maggio 2022)

francamente non sono fiducioso, ma del resto c'è un motivo se questi fondi si vedono solo in Italia. Finché come sistema Paese saremo terzo mondo calcistico (e non solo) questo ci tocca.


----------



## kipstar (31 Maggio 2022)

Ok. Ma cosa cambierà? La linea è tracciata ormai.....quindi cercare di migliorare nei risultati sportivi con la sostenibilità.....solito discorso : dovranno crescere i ricavi attraverso adeguate politiche e poi essere bravi a scegliere i giocatori giusti al giusto prezzo,....
Non mi aspetto niente di diverso da questo.....

Imho


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


C'è da dire che Cardinale non ha twittato nulla nel mentre trattava in questo mese, è stato zitto, niente pubblicità come Investcorp ha fatto. Ha preso, fatto il sign, paga e poi si presenta. Almeno a serietà spezziamo una lancia a suo favore, per tutto il resto (che è più importante) vedremo.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2022)

Bene, mi interessa poco chi ci compra. Ma che non si perda un attimo in più e si dia continuità al progetto avviato da Maldini e co.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Bene così, nel senso che prima si chiude e meglio è. 
Poi capiremo le ambizioni della società solo in futuro, ma per ora serve accelerare per la prossima stagione


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma cosa cambierà? La linea è tracciata ormai.....quindi cercare di migliorare nei risultati sportivi con la sostenibilità.....solito discorso : dovranno crescere i ricavi attraverso adeguate politiche e poi essere bravi a scegliere i giocatori giusti al giusto prezzo,....
> Non mi aspetto niente di diverso da questo.....
> 
> Imho


L'unica differenza è che Elliot ci ha preso come pegno, loro ci hanno comprato perché volevano. Se non voglio comprare una casa non la compro, se invece voglio comprarla poi la faccio bella per poi rivenderla al meglio. L'unica cosa. In comune è che non spenderanno miliardate, ma mi aspetto che Maldini non vada con la calcolatrice in giro come con Elliot. (ovvero che non salti un giocatore per 500.000 euro)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

Onestemente? Speravo saltasse tutto o che spuntasse qualche nuovo pretendente piuttosto. Vabbe ormai è andata così. Speriamo di non buttare anni preziosi.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Bene, mi interessa poco chi ci compra. Ma che non si perda un attimo in più e si dia continuità al progetto avviato da Maldini e co.


Infatti, io direi che la cosa più importante é aver evitato quei continui trenini chiamati "slitta" che ti condizionano pesantemente. Ora non c'é tempo da perdere, chiaccherata di mezza giornata con Paolo, domani si ufficializza cessione + rinnovo Paolo e Ricky e si inizia il mercato.

Nel mentre non mi dispiacerebbe una conferenza stile Leonardo o stile Cinese che presenti un po' il progetto sportivo e parli ai tifosi, poco importa se sparisca dai radar come Elliott, anzi é meglio per certi versi avere il presidente che non metta bocca nella gestione sportiva e mediatica (intesa come interviste pre-partita e tutto quello legato al calcio in generale), ma presentarsi ai tifosi appena annunciata l'ufficialità e "esporci" i suoi piani e le sue intenzioni sono d'obbligo. Magari con Maldini di fianco pronto a sbugiardare


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Bene. Ora aspettiamo le prime mosse.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti, io direi che la cosa più importante é aver evitato quei continui trenini chiamati "slitta" che ti condizionano pesantemente. Ora non c'é tempo da perdere, chiaccherata di mezza giornata con Paolo, domani si ufficializza cessione + rinnovo Paolo e Ricky e si inizia il mercato.
> 
> Nel mentre non mi dispiacerebbe una conferenza stile Leonardo o stile Cinese che presenti un po' il progetto sportivo e parli ai tifosi, poco importa se sparisca dai radar come Elliott, anzi é meglio per certi versi avere il presidente che non metta bocca nella gestione sportiva e mediatica (intesa come interviste pre-partita e tutto quello legato al calcio in generale), ma presentarsi ai tifosi appena annunciata l'ufficialità e "esporci" i suoi piani e le sue intenzioni sono d'obbligo. Magari con Maldini di fianco pronto a sbugiardare


Beh, una presentazione sarebbe il minimo dai...guai a te se mi dici che in America non si fa così


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh, una presentazione sarebbe il minimo dai...guai a te se mi dici che in America non si fa così


Non saprei ahah  

Se vediamo Elliott che credo si siano visti impreparati per certi versi, allora sarà più Maldini o chi per lui (Furlani? Scaroni? ) a presentarci il progetto ed a spiegarci cosa intendono fare del Milan. Magari Cardinale una settimana dopo farà la classica intervista alla GDS e ne capiremo di più, ma niente vale come una live con Paolo di fianco a te.

Poi bisogna ancora capire chi sarà il prossimo AD? Gazidis? Cardinale? Terzo incomodo?
Se non farà l'AD in che misurà lo vedremo?

Onestamente questo signore non parla mai, e andandomi a rivedere l'acquisizione del Tolosa non ho trovato alcuna sua presentzione, ma quella del suo uomo delegato. Pero' siamo su due livelli totalmente diversi eh...


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non saprei ahah
> 
> Se vediamo Elliott che credo si siano visti impreparati per certi versi, allora sarà più Maldini o chi per lui (Furlani? Scaroni? ) a presentarci il progetto ed a spiegarci cosa intendono fare del Milan. Magari una settimana dopo farà la classica intervista alla GDS e ne capiremo di più, ma niente vale come una live con Paolo di fianco a te.
> 
> ...


Magari il frontman sarà l'avvocato Schneider, Scheiner o come si chiama.


----------



## Bataille (31 Maggio 2022)

Sensazioni pessime.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Maggio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Si anche io ho qualche dubbio...poi penso che se uno speculatore compra una società è per rivenderla al doppio e quindi in qualche modo deve migliorarla o sul piano sportivo o finanziario di brand e sponsorizzazioni, quindi in ogni caso dovremmo cadere in piedi.
> Sperem


In verità potrebbe farlo anche in altro modo.
Acquista la società, costruisce lo stadio con annessa molta cubatura commerciale e fa entrare diversi sponsor.
La parte sportiva la si ripaga col player trading. Una volta finiti i cantieri, rivende la società col solo stadio, si tiene i beni immobili commerciali e ci guadagna. Pallotta 2 potrebbe essere dietro l'angolo, ops dentro l'angolo.
Quindi o uccello rosso o uccello padulo...


----------



## Maravich49 (31 Maggio 2022)

Per ora non c'è nulla dalle fonti ufficiali, giusto?


----------



## Goro (31 Maggio 2022)

Juve ed Inter stanno già tremando, per non parlare delle big d'Europa


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Magari il frontman sarà l'avvocato Schneider, Scheiner o come si chiama.


Alec Scheiner. Puo' darsi visto che é stato presidente dei Cleveland Browns in passato.

Pero' ancora un nuovo Gazidis no eh, già abbiamo atteso Ivan 3 anni per le sue (apprezzabili eh) 4 parole in croce, ancora un'altro no!!

Comunque sarebbe questo signore qui Scheiner:







Che si occupa di tutti gli investimenti sportivi di RedBird. Alla faccia dell'AD


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Per ora non c'è nulla dalle fonti ufficiali, giusto?


No, niente di ufficiale.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Maggio 2022)

Ma la notizia è stata riportata da altri oltre alla GDS?

Ricordo quest'ultima che pubblicò la notizia della morte di Mino quando ancora era vivo......


----------



## darden (31 Maggio 2022)

E' un fondo, questi ci guadagnano sempre per cui non mi aspetto azioni per smantellare ma solo azioni per far innamorare più persone possibili del Milan, fare sto benedetto Stadio e sperare in qualche miliardario innamorato che paghi almeno 2.5MLD tra 4-5 anni.

Comunque pagano 1.3MLD per il 70% del Milan con 300M di ricavi in crescita ma bilancio in negativo. Se vogliono guadagnarci davvero devono raddoppiare i ricavi, tenere i costi sotto i ricavi e se vuoi fare una cosa del genere per forza di cose parliamo di entrare nelle prime 8 della CL ogni anno. Perchè se vivacchi non cresci così tanto e se tagli la parte sportiva poi ci perdi in termini di ricavi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Vediamo che combineranno... Ma devo assaggiare, come il vino... Per ora all'olfatto si percepiscono sentori di melma e feci di uccello rosso.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma la notizia è stata riportata da altri oltre alla GDS?
> 
> Ricordo quest'ultima che pubblicò la notizia della morte di Mino quando ancora era vivo......


E' stata verificata e poi data anche da altri.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Maggio 2022)

Non erano la soluzione sognata, ma, a questo punto, meglio così. Se non altro stanno facendo in fretta.
Realisticamente, mi aspetto che portino avanti il progetto di Elliott, il che non sarebbe garanzia di successi, ma neanche necessariamente un male.
Comunque le risposte che cerchiamo ce le darà a breve Paolo Maldini. Lui è il nostro garante presso la proprietà.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Addio amici, nel futuro ci vedo come la nuova Rometta.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti, io direi che la cosa più importante é aver evitato quei continui trenini chiamati "slitta" che ti condizionano pesantemente. Ora non c'é tempo da perdere, chiaccherata di mezza giornata con Paolo, domani si ufficializza cessione + rinnovo Paolo e Ricky e si inizia il mercato.
> 
> Nel mentre non mi dispiacerebbe una conferenza stile Leonardo o stile Cinese che presenti un po' il progetto sportivo e parli ai tifosi, poco importa se sparisca dai radar come Elliott, anzi é meglio per certi versi avere il presidente che non metta bocca nella gestione sportiva e mediatica (intesa come interviste pre-partita e tutto quello legato al calcio in generale), ma presentarsi ai tifosi appena annunciata l'ufficialità e "esporci" i suoi piani e le sue intenzioni sono d'obbligo. Magari con Maldini di fianco pronto a sbugiardare


Guarda io personalmente sono talmente stufo dei passaggi di proprietà che di tutte ste robe di contorno non me ne frega più una mazza. A me interessa solo della programmazione e non interrompere un percorso che finalmente sembra ben avviato dopo le ultime due stagione. Quindi che non si perda un minuto in più in questo momento cruciale.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## ARKANA (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Non ci resta che incrociare le dita e sperare, io comunque resto abbastanza scettico sulla nuova proprietà, vedremo come andrà a finire


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti, io direi che la cosa più importante é aver evitato quei continui trenini chiamati "slitta" che ti condizionano pesantemente.


Calma, calma. Se non ricordo male, anche Me Bee aveva firmato il preliminare. 
Poi con Yonghong Li ricordiamo tutti le peripezie per le rate tra il preliminare e il closing coi bonifici partiti, non partiti, slittati ecc.
Per noi è sempre tempo di slitte…


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Calma, calma. Se non ricordo male, anche Me Bee aveva firmato il preliminare.
> Poi con Yonghong Li ricordiamo tutti le peripezie per le rate tra il preliminare e il closing coi bonifici partiti, non partiti, slittati ecc.
> Per noi è sempre tempo di slitte…


E' vero l'aveva firmato ahahah


----------



## Raryof (31 Maggio 2022)

Maignan
Kalulu Botman Tomori Theo
Tonali Sanches (Isma)
Zaniolo De Ketelaere Leao
Origi/Giroud

110-120 mln di spese per i titolari, questo è quello che dobbiamo fare.
Nei soldi sganciati dal messere Cardinale probabilmente c'è una parte di 'sti soldi, ora vanno spesi.
Possiamo permetterci Zaniolo e il belga sulla trequarti perché la struttura vera è già bella compatta, senza rischio, c'è anche il gioco delle coppie (difesa francese), Leao + Renato, De Kete-Saele a destra e Origi, Zaniolo-Tonali, mercato di altissimo livello, con spese adeguate.


----------



## davidelynch (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


A questo punto mi frega solo di Paolo, la sua scelta la dirà lunga su tutta la vicenda, aspetto e prego.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

Siamo oramai una società managerializzata. Proprietà e gestione sono separate. Probabilmente nel prossimo futuro arriveranno nuovi azionisti, di minoranza o non. Saremo sempre più una SpA che deve camminare con le sue gambe e crescere.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



Che vi devo dire, speriamo bene (ma ho tanti dubbi). Dopo che uno aveva fatto la bocc agli arabi, o chi per loro...


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che ora rimpingui la sua gallery con qualche foto nuova, visto che tutti ci trollano con l'immagine di Hulk... anche la gazzetta...


Magari è una dimostrazione dei risultati ottenuti dal preparatore atletico che vorrebbe inserire nello staff di Pioli…


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una profonda tristezza.. Si resta in mano a soggetti che mirano solo alla speculazione e a cui della bacheca non frega una mazza..
> Limbo infinito..


Ma chi l ha detto ?


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Alec Scheiner. Puo' darsi visto che é stato presidente dei Cleveland Browns in passato.
> 
> Pero' ancora un nuovo Gazidis no eh, già abbiamo atteso Ivan 3 anni per le sue (apprezzabili eh) 4 parole in croce, ancora un'altro no!!
> 
> ...


In ogni caso uno tra Gazidis e Maldini deve saltare per il quieto vivere, spero il primo.
Poi preferisco che Scheiner o Gerry imparino il greco piuttosto che l'italiano, perchè del solito discorso trito e ritrito su mediacompany, moneyabll, sostenibilità azzi e mazzi ne faccio volentieri a meno.
Le uniche tre parole che devono conoscere sono: Vincere, Scudetto, Coppa dei campioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> francamente non sono fiducioso, ma del resto c'è un motivo se questi fondi si vedono solo in Italia. Finché come sistema Paese saremo terzo mondo calcistico (e non solo) questo ci tocca.


Ma se le squadre di premier sono tutte in mano a fondi..


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Calma, calma. Se non ricordo male, anche Me Bee aveva firmato il preliminare.
> Poi con Yonghong Li ricordiamo tutti le peripezie per le rate tra il preliminare e il closing coi bonifici partiti, non partiti, slittati ecc.
> Per noi è sempre tempo di slitte…



Ecco questo mi preoccupa,il closing non prima di settembre con il mercato limitato di Elliot con budget del 30%


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Maggio 2022)

Benvenuto!
Stadio nuovo da 70mila posti, Botman SMS ed Antony e sono felice


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Mah, speriamo bene...


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Resto personalmente scettico fino al closing, aspetterei comunque che la notizia venga ripresa da qualche organo finanziario serio prima di darlo per fatto. 
Detto ciò, sarebbe bene che si rompesse presto questa impasse.
Poi la nuova proprietà dovrà presentare il proprio piano sportivo, e dall'eventuale permanenza di Maldini e Massara capiremo molto di che tipo di progetto sarà: se restano, possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli.
D'altronde, il bilancio permette senza troppi problemi una campagna da 80-100 milioni (magari con la cessione di rebic per fare un po di cassa): non servono chissà quali sforzi per completare almeno 4 dei 5 buchi che abbiamo.


----------



## Boomer (31 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi è inutile che vi aspettate mercati da 200 M. L'obiettivo sarà sempre e solo il pareggio / piccola perdita. Questo significa che bisognerà essere bravi a comprare giocatori forti a poco, vendere i giocatori non utili alla squadra a buon prezzo e aumentare il più possibile i ricavi.

Si seguirà la strada già intrapresa dal fondo Elliott.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS Cardinale ha firmato (signing) e l'ufficialità del cambio di proprietà tra Elliott e RedBird é atteso al massimo domani. Più notizie si attendono nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Per il Milan é il quarto cambio societario negli ultimi cinque anni.
> 
> ...


Speriamo bene dai


----------

